# fragging a pink waving hand coral



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

What is the best way to frag a ping waving hand coral?


----------



## darksilenttype (Nov 8, 2008)

Page 30 and 31 is a good read . For what your wanting to do .http://www.ctsa.org/upload/publication/CTSA_137631672857511427488.pdf

DST


----------

